# Everyone is a photographer



## trav.cunningham (Oct 2, 2013)

With all the smartphone cameras and other want to be photographers our there, have any of you pro wedding photographers experienced this:

http://fstoppers.com/attending-a-wedding-soon-be-sure-to-watch-this-video


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 2, 2013)

This is what a contract is made for...

Either an iPhone photographer or a wannabe wedding photographer tries to get in the mix... it happens all the time if you don't nip it in the bud. I actually put a clause in the contract and have the bride make sure all guests are aware there is a professional on site. Usually with a mention in the rehearsal and the beginning of the ceremony. This works pretty well, especially when you have a bridezilla calling the shots. They can be absolutely brutal when you explain how their well spent money will be lost when someone ruins their photos. I even ask for a member of the brides family to cruise the area and hunt down interlopers.


----------



## vstrike (Oct 2, 2013)

I will agree that the examples in the video were ridiculous, but I would also say that the video was a little extreme. Maybe it is just the weddings I have done. I don't have a problem if someone is taking pictures. If I need to ask them to move, I will, but I don't have a problem finding another angle. I may be the professional that they are paying for, but friends and family, if the bride and groom are okay with it, are free to take pictures if they want. To me it is about creating memories. Sure some shots might get ruined, but if you are any good at your job you will have plenty of other shots the couple will enjoy. I've been to more weddings where the photographer or videographer have ruined the wedding than weddings where guests have ruined it by taking pictures. Last week I was attending a wedding where out of the 300 guests only 3 people saw the bride and groom cut the cake.The three people were the videographer and the two photographers. IMO that is ridiculous. Professionals should be able to get shots without disturbing the ceremony or reception. With that said, if you are a guest, don't hold an iPad over your head during a ceremony to take pictures. I was able to get a better view of the vows since I was sitting behind them, but it looked pretty tacky.


----------



## nightbreath (Oct 2, 2013)

vstrike said:


> I've been to more weddings where the photographer or videographer have ruined the wedding than weddings where guests have ruined it by taking pictures. Last week I was attending a wedding where out of the 300 guests only 3 people saw the bride and groom cut the cake.The three people were the videographer and the two photographers. IMO that is ridiculous...


An off-topic question to you and everyone else. In the attached scheme the only place I can see for myself as a photographer is the one I have chosen (sitting on the aisle). What do you think about this location?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 2, 2013)

I agree with chilledXpress and nightbreath.

On the other hand, one of my cousins chose not to have a pro wedding photographer at his wedding, and asked the guests to shoot with their smartphones & cameras and share the photos with him. He got ~1,500 photos, and was happy with the results.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 2, 2013)

trav.cunningham said:


> With all the smartphone cameras and other want to be photographers our there, have any of you pro wedding photographers experienced this:
> 
> http://fstoppers.com/attending-a-wedding-soon-be-sure-to-watch-this-video


Thanks for sharing the video, I am sure I've been guilty of that. Having said that, Professional wedding photographers I know of do not mind friends and family taking photos of the bride/groom ... pros know how to get their shot/footage without cribbing about a few smartphone/digi cam users ... besides pros politely tell the person getting in the way to move, and it works. Wedding is a special occasion to celebrate, and the couple do not want to put restrictions on friends/family/guests with stupid rules such as "do not bring your smartphone / digi cam" to the wedding. There might be a few smartphone users who do not realise that they are getting in the way, and if the pro photographer tells them politely it will easily solve the problem.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> He got ~1,500 photos, and was happy with the results.



And in the end, that's all that really matters. 

So yes, everyone is a photographer. Whether they are a photographer that is "good enough" is up to the photographer and the customer to define.


----------



## Joe M (Oct 2, 2013)

I've experienced everything in this video to one degree or another. There is little you can do to prevent people from bringing a phone or camera along and I have no problem with guests taking photos. It would be nice though if they thought for just a moment how they're possibly ruining the shot for the guy or lady who is paid to get it. I have always managed but there have been some great shots over the years that have not made the cut (that could have) because someone wanted to get their shot (recessional, processional). It sure would be nice if people could at least remain in their seats during the ceremony.


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 3, 2013)

Question:
so if guests cut through your scene while you recording.
Will the clients still accept that clip since it's not in your control?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 3, 2013)

The still photographers can change angle and find another space for the photo. But videographers do not have as much freedom of movement. I thank God that there are now LED illuminators that allow me to work without a wire connected to the power outlet.  Even so, when I move to get rid of the crowd smartphone in hand, the scene turns ugly, and you can not "delete" an intruder in the same way that in a photo. :-\ Those guests using iPad on the way grooms, should be kicked out of the ceremony, and filed the police for assault on decency. :


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 4, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> Question:
> so if guests cut through your scene while you recording.
> Will the clients still accept that clip since it's not in your control?



Probably not in many cases is my guess. Which is why videographers especially should add a clause in their contracts that if guests get in the way, they can't be held responsible.


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 4, 2013)

In may experience, most of the time, during the "crucial" moments of a wedding, photo/videographers take the best spot to shoot from and it's very rare that a guest could interfere (the most brave do, but it's rare). In the other situations, it's usually quite easy, even for a videographer, to change frame or ask the kind guest to kindly move his back from the front of his lens, without loosing the shot. I think it's part of a photo/videographer's job to be able to do his work, leaving the most freedom to the wedding couple and their guests. Of course, if someone's behaviour is out of control, even for the most experienced photo/videographer there's nothing to do...
Much more often, I saw photographers appearing in the videographers frame and vice versa, both fighting for the best frame, both loosing the fight. That's the worst thing, in my opinion.


----------

